# Metal Gear Solid 4



## danj_1982 (Sep 16, 2007)

Who else is 'excited' about this - out on Thursday!!


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

I've had my copy preordered for months now, so you could say excited 

:lol:


----------



## danj_1982 (Sep 16, 2007)

Yeah me too, just looking forward to a bit of action. Not sure about the fact you don't need to use stealth though, part of the game I enjoyed. Much in the same way as that is what I liked with Splinter Cell.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Should be here tommorow!


----------



## sicboyjoe (Sep 16, 2007)

The 6 minute IGN trailer is amazing, should be one hell of a game, just need to find enough cash for a PS3 now...


----------



## Original Poster (Apr 28, 2008)

I made the stupid mistake of not pre ordering, think I am going to struggle to get a copy for a week or so!


----------



## robsonj (Apr 14, 2007)

I started playing this on thursday, looks absolutely amazing, the complicated controls are hindering me a bit but starting to get to grips with it and enjoy the game now.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Its awsome there isn't anything currently that even comes close!

GTA4 graphics were very poor, people said at the time itw as because of the amount of detail/animation

MGS4 says it was because of the dvd9 limited space requirement of the xbox


----------



## danj_1982 (Sep 16, 2007)

Gotta agree the game is awesome.

Playing through again round with my mate.

Act 1 at home: Just over 5 hours

Act 1 at mate's: Just over 2 hours lol!

Still the game gets better once you have access to more weapons and can buy some more upgrades......


----------



## xyber (Jan 4, 2008)

im at 10 hrs play time, half way thru act 4


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

sounds good, looks like another game ill have to add to the collection


----------



## danj_1982 (Sep 16, 2007)

Only problem I have now is that even with the 60GB version de to all the games installed on my PS3 I only have 500MB left to store games on...... oh dear. I may have to upgrade it!


----------



## NeoPanther (Jan 15, 2008)

All I have to say is watch this :lol:


----------



## danj_1982 (Sep 16, 2007)

That's pretty funny lol!


----------



## pits (Apr 22, 2008)

brilliant game, just far to many cutscenes, total game time is about 5 hours playing, plus 15 hours of cutscenes, very tiring....but what i want to know is now i have completed it, i can use all the weapons gained, on the next round, when i meet up with the mk.II.....ive done that, and have no weapons still.....or are you not supposed to turn the console off and then back on few hour later to try it?


*spoiler* if you havnt played it dont read the next bit







For anyone who has played the original on playstation, some 9 years ago yes it really was that long ago, and i remember it coming out lol. how good was hideos homage to it in act 4? return to shadow moses, i mean i remember alot of the original, like going through the air vents to get in, ibstead of ging through the open door and wat did it for me...the one air vent 9 years ago was full o water....9 tears later its collapsed.... and killin crying wolf was cool, reminds me of sending a nikita around after sniper wolf 9 yrs ago.

killing vamp was hard, and naomi there ws all wierd, but then gettig rex going ad stom[ing on the gecko superb.




























*spoiler over


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

so , is this any good ?


----------



## danj_1982 (Sep 16, 2007)

It is good, but the typical Hideo mix of cutscenes cannot really be watched fully more than once - some are awesome but can't help hinking the story could be simpler with some editing lol!

I would recommend it definitely.

Only the game fron - to get your weapons from the Mk 2 you need to load your completed game save. It will ask you what difficulty you want and start again- it works I am on about my fourth play through now and am still finding new stuff!!


----------



## pits (Apr 22, 2008)

yeh. figured it out now, just going around killing everyone lol....although the dolls are a bit boring to play with


----------



## rockape (Feb 18, 2007)

http://uk.gamespot.com/video/926596/6192533/metal-gear-solid-4-guns-of-the-patriots-video-review-


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

182_blue said:


> so , is this any good ?


Absolutely awesome! makes COD4 look very poor! I did go back to COD4 last week but the graphics were just second rate and thats saying something!

It does have a lot of cut scenes, they are long, some over an hour but they in themselves are a cinematiuc experience.

I am 2/3rds of the way through at 18hours of gameplay.

It comes bundled with MGO for online action which is also immense - currently at £29.99 in GAME an absolute billy bargain for what is currently the best game by some margin on both ps3 and xbox


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Its a very good game


----------

